# ShuttlePro Win10 Question



## burnstribe (Jul 13, 2017)

I just bought a ShuttlePro V2 and i'm using it primarily on Win10

How do i create separate preferences for when i'm in Library vs when im in Develop?

I'm pretty sure i had that ability on my Mac previously.

Thanks


----------



## Cerianthus (Jul 13, 2017)

I dont think the module change is detected automatically, but in the control panel of the shuttlepro, you can easily add another set of shortcuts (based or not based on the original LR settings). I am not sure if there is a simple command that will make the shuttlepro switch....


----------

